# LY



## Fishforlife2 (Oct 3, 2007)

Any body know a good spot in Gulf Breeze or Pensacola for LY?


----------



## tom1s (Oct 4, 2007)

I saw a few nice schools off that little T pier at the south side of the 3 mile bridge saturday and sunday night about an hour before dark. Theres tons of pinfish, but look for the schools going in circles on the surface and throw your net on them, another guy loaded up so much in one cast i didnt even get my net out. Hope this helps.


----------



## Blake Nall (May 28, 2008)

go to bob sikes any day any night look over the rocks on east side and walk down and throw over anything that has a little sparkle and youll catch a ton


----------

